# Hello



## MamaxP (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi everyone. I am new here and would like to give a little introduction about myself. I was a little confused on how to navigate the app but now I can see there are different forums where I can post different situations and questions. 

I found this website via safari on my phone. I was feeling down and wanted to just let my feelings out. I usually just write in my journal but I was too emotional and feeling hurt that I couldn't even write straight with a pen. I found you guys and I read different stories that touched me. It surprised me that I am not the only one who is going through problems about their marriage. 

Thank you for creating this website. Everyone is so fast at responding and I love it. Anyways, a little bit about myself. I am 26 y/o and have three young kiddies. Married to my hubby for 7 years this July. I am a stay at home mom. And it's not easy. I am going crazy. Lol. 




MamaxP


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi... welcome to TAM.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

MamaxP said:


> Hi everyone. I am new here and would like to give a little introduction about myself. I was a little confused on how to navigate the app but now I can see there are different forums where I can post different situations and questions.
> 
> I found this website via safari on my phone. I was feeling down and wanted to just let my feelings out. I usually just write in my journal but I was too emotional and feeling hurt that I couldn't even write straight with a pen. I found you guys and I read different stories that touched me. It surprised me that I am not the only one who is going through problems about their marriage.
> 
> ...


*Hi, and a most hearty welcome to TAM! You have come to the most preeminent place on the web for help and advice on family matters and married life!

Greatly looking forward to your airing your problems and for all the worthwhile advice that you'll no doubt receive here!*


----------



## Tyvinjoot (Jul 13, 2017)

Welcome to TAM mamaxP


----------

